

Neil Young's PonoMusic Kickstarter Launches - ryanwhitney
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1003614822/ponomusic-where-your-soul-rediscovers-music

======
locusm
Wonder what DAC they are using. There is quite a vibrant DIY community around
this sort of stuff like the Twisted Pear gear.
[http://www.twistedpearaudio.com/](http://www.twistedpearaudio.com/)

------
bdfh42
Wow - for $100 I can get a poster...

Better value than the device I suspect.

